# How much do you drink?



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

My wife believes I drink too much coffee on a normal day. So it would be good to know if I drink a "normal" amount for an enthusiast

On a weekday, if I'm in the office, I will wake up and have a latte, at work I will brew an 8 cup French press, sometimes twice depending on work load and when o get home I usually have 2 double espressos

Weekends are similar to the above, but replace the French press with a latte and 2 more espressos

Is this too much?


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Rich,

I never have a normal day and my intake varies, don't think of yourself as an enthusiast....more...dedicated your caffeine intake will show your dedication. Part of addiction is recognition, if you don't recognise it then technically you aren't addicted


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

On a working day, one coffee at home before I leave for work and then one in the evening when I get home. At the weekend, the routine goes out of the window and it can be anything from 3 or 4 a day.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Listen to your body!It will tell you if you are consuming too much. Otherwise, just enjoy it.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Often wondered about this myself. I try and limit myself to 3 double espressos a day but could easily double that figure. I tend to do everything to excess so I'm trying to keep this coffee lark under control









I'm already panicking about going on holiday and not being able to get my normal intake... I might have a problem.

What's the latest in the day you'd drink coffee?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I can sometimes have a double espresso as late as 10pm but that's at the weekend when I dont really need to get up early


----------



## Camping (Jan 31, 2011)

Usually 2 Double espressos, 1 in the morning, 1 when I get home from work. Two strong cups of whatever coffee they have in the office.


----------



## ozgreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Short mach and a flat white for breakfast, double shot capo with lunch, espresso and flat white for arvo tea--more on the weekend or if I am cafe crawling--am I addicted to coffee, no I just love the stuff (I can give it up, I can give it up, I can give it up...........................!!!!)


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I get through 1 x 250g bag of beans a week (hasbean in my mug subscription). I generally have 3 mugs of americano (well as close as it can be) from the Aeropress at work Monday - Thursday, 2 mugs on a Friday (shorter day). The rest is generally drunk as espressos / lattes either at the weekend or maybe one in an evening during the week.

In terms of additional caffeine intake from drinks I tend to have tea (Lahloo Breakfast tea or Twinnings Assam atm) a few times during the week but don't drink any fizzy drinks or anything.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Morning double shot as a latte, evening say 5 pm another double latte. Might take a decaff in the evening. Weekend usually have one midday as well. Me and her indoors get through usually 2 X 250g bags every week.

Ian


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I usually get through a 250g bag of hasbean In My Mug subscription per week (probably 1/3 as espresso and about 2/3 brewed methods), along with an extra 3 or 4 double espresso based drinks per day at work at the moment. The most notable amounts are when I go on a coffee shop crawl, when I'll usually have somewhere around five or six coffees in an afternoon. I'm very variable though - I have a day without every so often, either as an intentional check or just because I'm out of the house and not around anywhere I want to drink coffee


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Just realised that my first response to this wasn't helpful, when what is being questioned is the actual level of consumption. I drink espresso virtually exclusively. Not all days are the same, but my typical consumption is: Quick single when I'm first up, then a double with breakfast. A single, possibly double, mid morning. Single after lunch, and another one late afternoon. Single, generally watered down and frequently with an accompanying glass of spirit after dinner. So, about the equivalent of eight espressos a day, more on some days!

Health-wise the only concern I have is that I have to really work at keeping staining off my teeth - does this problem affect others?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Absolutely. Try using Clinomyn. It's a smokers toothpaste (My other vice) but it works really well against coffee stains. Before using this my hygenist used to run a mile when I walked in.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Cor blimey. I only have about six coffees a week!

If I had more it would cost me a fortune for my Italian biscuits!


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Monkeyharris I am too a smoker, who is going to quit next week. Do you find it difficult to taste the smaller notes on coffee. I'm trying to figure out if it's smoking or just my palette that's restricting my taste


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm sure it does affect my pallet. Last time I gave up I found a lot of strong tasting foods that I had liked previously were too strong. I am planning on quitting soon as have an 11 month old daughter and don't want her seeing me smoke (relegated to the garden for that) Plus SWMBO will nag me into an early grave if I don't kill myself smoking first.

Good luck with that. I hope you can stick at it.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

On weekdays when I'm working, I sometimes have a double espresso before I leave for work, always have one at Starbucks on the way to work, and another at lunch time and another after work.

Then when I get home, the first thing I do is fire up the Gaggia Baby. Depending on how busy I am that evening, I can drink anything upwards of another 2 double espressos that evening.

So, weekdays, anything between 5 and maybe 10 double espressos.

Weekends, wouldn't even like to imagine........................


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I work weekday mornings on my little coffee van and usually have 2 or 3 double shot lattes - would probably do the same in the afternoon if I was out, but not sure that would be so good for my health.........!!


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Oops maybe I am addicted then. A double americano at 6.30 a couple of aeropress doubles through the day a latte or two in the evening. Usually Drink a few extra chemex filters at the weekend.

Oh and a couple of litres of Coke a day

Incidentally sleep like a log


----------

